# Anybody into swing



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm new to this website and I am looking for some furs that like the same music as me.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 7, 2019)

Swing is awesome. I took some swing dance lessons in college and it was so fun. 
Do you like electroswing as well or are you a swing purist?


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 7, 2019)

Hmm, swing as a genre I haven't had too much experience with. A bit hard to discuss outside of that Benny Goodman hit.

On a broader scale, I listen to some big band and standards occasionally, like Sinatra or Ella Fitzgerald.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 7, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Swing is awesome. I took some swing dance lessons in college and it was so fun.
> Do you like electroswing as well or are you a swing purist?


I'm into both types of swing


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 7, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I'm into both types of swing


Cool. What's your favorite band?
I'm partial to Caravan Palace.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 7, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Cool. What's your favorite band?
> I'm partial to Caravan Palace.


HELL YES MY MAN!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2019)

I occasionally listen to electro swing but it's normally in the background so I don't know which musicians I've listened to.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 7, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I occasionally listen to electro swing but it's normally in the background so I don't know which musicians I've listened to.


If you want to find some good electro swing look up Funky Panda on YouTube


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> If you want to find some good electro swing look up Funky Panda on YouTube


Thanks. When I'm not in the mood for Future Funk or Vaporwave, I'll remember you :3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 7, 2019)

I usually listen to Big Band Sunday Night on sunday nights on Zoomer Radio. They stream online but you can pick it up in most of eastern north America on 740 am. Atleast in winter.


----------



## MaggelsBagels (Apr 8, 2019)

Swing is wonderful! There's a club in my area that meets every Sunday and it's amazing! It's mostly a bunch of elderly people who are super excited to teach the "young 'uns" It's amazing!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 8, 2019)

<-- Electro Swing fan.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 8, 2019)

I got into electroswing last year, thanks @Illuminaughty putting me onto Parov Stelar and @Le Chat Nécro introducing me to Caravan Palace. I promptly addicted my social circle to it.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 8, 2019)

Oh yes! I do enjoy some swing!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 9, 2019)

Swing is awesome, but need some jazz and big band in there for a good dance.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2019)

I love swing. You could even say I'm a sultan of swing.

Kek.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 9, 2019)

I want my MTV.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2019)

Including money for nothin' and your chicks for free?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 9, 2019)

Good vibrations


----------



## Keefur (Apr 9, 2019)

I love swing.  This is a little old, but I love the video as well.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2019)

Unicon said:


> I got into electroswing last year, thanks @Illuminaughty putting me onto Parov Stelar and @Le Chat Nécro introducing me to Caravan Palace. I promptly addicted my social circle to it.


Caravan Palace is definitely good. Good on Chat Nécro for recommending.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 11, 2019)

Swing-adjacent, but I really like Bitter:Sweet

Makes me think of an au where my character and her new bf are actually the suave people they pretend to be. Haha.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 11, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Swing-adjacent, but I really like Bitter:Sweet
> 
> Makes me think of an au where my character and her new bf are actually the suave people they pretend to be. Haha.


I'll give it a listen when I'm done with work. Your recommendations are pretty strong.

By the way, Edelweiss and Malik always came as a little rough around the edges, but still classy.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 11, 2019)

Unicon said:


> I'll give it a listen when I'm done with work. Your recommendations are pretty strong.
> 
> By the way, Edelweiss and Malik always came as a little rough around the edges, but still classy.


@zenmaldita can speak for Malik, but I've always internalized Edelweiss as a disaster who puts on a good front. On the surface their relationship sounds sexy and suave... A mob boss and a necromancer playing by their own rules and getting into trouble. But she's actually a huge dork and really so is he.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 11, 2019)

On topic, caravan palace's version of Black Betty is hands down the best version.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 11, 2019)

i'm into whatever music that puts me in a trance while I draw for maximum efficiency. Swing is one of them--though I don't actively look for it (unless I'm drawing a 20s-30s themed artwork) but it's more than welcome to stay if it pops on my playlist

(Malik's a richboi so I'm sure he was trained in dances to woo targets haha He can tango but it's all technicalities in his head: right foot left foot )


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 11, 2019)

I think I dip my toes in too many music genres... Anyway, here's the one electro swing song I know besides Lone Digger.


----------

